# [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi folks,

Since 1996, BEST (Bridging Engineering Science and Teaching -- see 
www.bestoutreach.com) has been sponsoring electric car races for 4th-6th 
grade students. BEST mentors students to invent, design, build and race 
their own go-kart sized EVs!

Our big "race day" is coming up on May 15, 2010. It's in Becker MN, 
about an hour west of Minneapolis / St. Paul MN. The event is free, so 
please drop by if you're in the area.

But, we have a problem. We loan each team two 12v batteries for race 
day, so every team has the same amount of "power" to keep it fair. But 
more teams entered this year, and several of them have built two cars. 
So, we're short on batteries!

In the past, we have provided used 12v sealed lead-acid batteries. Storm 
Connors very generously donated 24 used Dynasty UPS12-140 12v 35ah 28 
lbs batteries, which covered all our racers last year. I put a 15 amp 
circuit breaker on each battery, and tested them to be sure they could 
deliver at least 15 amps for 1 hour (the length of our races).

But due to battery attrition and more cars racing, I'm 12 batteries 
short! If anyone knows of a quick source of batteries of this size, 
please contact me immediately! Race day is just a few weeks away.

BEST is a 501c charitable corporation, so donations are tax deductible. 
We do have some funds available, but not enough to buy new ones.

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.
-- 
Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
Sartell MN 56377	| There is a crack in everything
leeahart earthlink.net	| That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,

I'm willing to bet that at least 12 list members have received over a 
'battery's worth' of advice from you over the years. I know I have.

Tell me how much a battery is and where to send the money.

I challenge 11 other list members to do the same.

- SteveS




> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Hi folks,
> >
> > Since 1996, BEST (Bridging Engineering Science and Teaching -- see
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, Lee an' Steve;
You Bet! Count me in, too! We're down to 10 now?Get the best for the BEST!

NEXT??

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "SteveS" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 11:14 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed


> Lee,
>
> I'm willing to bet that at least 12 list members have received over a
> 'battery's worth' of advice from you over the years. I know I have.
>
> Tell me how much a battery is and where to send the money.
>
> I challenge 11 other list members to do the same.
>
> - SteveS
>
>


> > Lee Hart wrote:
> >> Hi folks,
> >>
> >> Since 1996, BEST (Bridging Engineering Science and Teaching -- see
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,
Count me in! Is there a Paypal account that I (we) can send our $76.49 to? -
Tom True



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 4/15/2010 10:14 PM, SteveS wrote:
> > > I'm willing to bet that at least 12 list members have received over a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, batteries are expensive, but they can be used for years and I know 
you will care for them. And it's not expensive if we all chip in.

Anyway, I checked and it's free shipping and I assume no tax, so where 
do I send $76.49 to? If you find used batteries, then use the money for 
something else. I think you are running a great program and I'd rather 
see you having fun with it rather than spending your precious spare time 
scrounging batteries.

- SteveS



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > On 4/15/2010 10:14 PM, SteveS wrote:
> >
> >> I'm willing to bet that at least 12 list members have received over a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks to me like the $76.49 includes the discount, but anyway, one is on 
it's way (ooh, you also get a free 9V battery!)

- SteveS



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > On 4/16/2010 9:25 AM, Bob Rice wrote:
> >
> >> Hey, Lee an' Steve;
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,
My battery is on its way as well. Good luck with your race! -Tom



> SteveS <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Looks to me like the $76.49 includes the discount, but anyway, one is on
> > it's way (ooh, you also get a free 9V battery!)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Hmm... I just checked the www.atbatt.com website again. The Panasonic
> > PS-12350 is $76.49, and they are offering free shipping and a "friday
> > special" for an additional 10% off, coupon DPDOO90 (that's Dee Pee Dee
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One more on the way, good luck.




> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 4/16/2010 9:25 AM, Bob Rice wrote:
> >> Hey, Lee an' Steve;
> >> You Bet! Count me in, too! We're down to 10 now?Get the best for =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,

I find this Power-Sonic battery at the atbatt site, but not a 
Panasonic as you described it. Is this the right one?

Gail

Power-Sonic 12V/35AH Sealed Lead Acid Battery w/ NB Terminal for 
Access SLA12330 Battery

SKU: PS-12350 (CR# 333961)
Brand: Power Sonic







----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 7:54 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed


>
> Hmm... I just checked the www.atbatt.com website again. The Panasonic
> PS-12350 is $76.49, and they are offering free shipping and a "friday
> special" for an additional 10% off, coupon DPDOO90 (that's Dee Pee Dee
> Oh Oh Nine Zero).
>
> Now, I've never ordered from them and have no relationship with them;
> but that's a pretty good deal. If Bob and Steve and anyone else wants to
> help, you could order one from them and have it sent to me (address
> below in my signature lines). I'll add the circuit breakers and get them
> to the BEST teams. BEST will also send you a receipt to make it tax
> deductible.
>
> David: My apologies if this is getting too "commercial" for the list! If
> you feel it is inappropriate, let me know.
>
> -- 
> Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
> 814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
> Sartell MN 56377 | There is a crack in everything
> leeahart earthlink.net | That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like the orders might be on hold. Apparently a bunch of random
people from all over the country, ordering batteries and sending them
to some guy in Minnesota looks very suspicious to them. I explained
the situation as best I could, they still sounded skeptical. So
perhaps all who ordered should give them a call.







On Fri, Apr 16, 2010 at 9:57 AM, Gail Lucas <[email protected]> wrot=
e:
> Lee,
>
> I find this Power-Sonic battery at the atbatt site, but not a
> Panasonic as you described it. Is this the right one?
>
> Gail
>
> Power-Sonic 12V/35AH Sealed Lead Acid Battery w/ NB Terminal f=
or
> Access SLA12330 Battery
>
> SKU: PS-12350 (CR# 333961)
> Brand: Power Sonic
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 7:54 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed
>
>
>>
>> Hmm... I just checked the www.atbatt.com website again. The Panasonic
>> PS-12350 is $76.49, and they are offering free shipping and a "friday
>> special" for an additional 10% off, coupon DPDOO90 (that's Dee Pee Dee
>> Oh Oh Nine Zero).
>>
>> Now, I've never ordered from them and have no relationship with them;
>> but that's a pretty good deal. If Bob and Steve and anyone else wants to
>> help, you could order one from them and have it sent to me (address
>> below in my signature lines). I'll add the circuit breakers and get them
>> to the BEST teams. BEST will also send you a receipt to make it tax
>> deductible.
>>
>> David: My apologies if this is getting too "commercial" for the list! If
>> you feel it is inappropriate, let me know.
>>
>> --
>> Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
>> 814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
>> Sartell MN 56377 | There is a crack in everything
>> leeahart earthlink.net | That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>



-- =

www.electric-lemon.com

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 15 Apr 2010 at 23:14, SteveS wrote:
> 
> > I challenge 11 other list members to do the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I also called AtBatt to tell them that several people were donating batteries to the event.

> Date: Fri, 16 Apr 2010 10:36:41 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]; [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed
> 
> Looks like the orders might be on hold. Apparently a bunch of random
> people from all over the country, ordering batteries and sending them
> to some guy in Minnesota looks very suspicious to them. I explained
> the situation as best I could, they still sounded skeptical. So
> perhaps all who ordered should give them a call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>


> Gail Lucas <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > Lee,
> > >
> > > I find this Power-Sonic battery at the atbatt site, but not a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter Gabrielsson" <[email protected]>
To: "Gail Lucas" <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion 
List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 1:36 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed


Looks like the orders might be on hold. Apparently a bunch of random
people from all over the country, ordering batteries and sending them
to some guy in Minnesota looks very suspicious to them. I explained
the situation as best I could, they still sounded skeptical. So
perhaps all who ordered should give them a call.

That's funny? I got a call from them, too? I explained to him WHAT I was 
doing and why. No issue? Far as I know Homeland Security shouldn't be TOO 
concerned IF Sheeple all over Hell and gone, wanna send a guy a battery??The 
power of the Net?EVen a Panic-sonic one? ATbatt is making out the best on 
this one? AND IF ya order today you get FREE shippin'!

Bob





On Fri, Apr 16, 2010 at 9:57 AM, Gail Lucas <[email protected]> 


> wrote:
> > Lee,
> >
> > I find this Power-Sonic battery at the atbatt site, but not a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Order #: 402GL041610

Two more batteries. One for all the Citicar help and the other for the 
advice on purchasing a new air conditioner for my house.

Thanks Lee.

Gail

P.S. Lee, I gave the atbatt guy your e-mail address as he mentioned he 
wanted to get in touch with you. He asked if the address was a home or 
business and mentioned that they might be running out of these batteries, so 
perhaps will be sending more than you want if it is your house.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 10:59 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed




> > On 15 Apr 2010 at 23:14, SteveS wrote:
> >
> >> I challenge 11 other list members to do the same.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> > Looks like the orders might be on hold. Apparently a bunch of random
> > people from all over the country, ordering batteries and sending them
> > to some guy in Minnesota looks very suspicious to them. I explained
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup, mine was on hold too. I called and explained what was going on so I 
think they understand now. I guess it did look a bit strange, but I'm 
glad they questioned it. I like dealing with a company that is actually 
looking at things.

- SteveS

Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> Looks like the orders might be on hold. Apparently a bunch of random
> people from all over the country, ordering batteries and sending them
> to some guy in Minnesota looks very suspicious to them. I explained
> the situation as best I could, they still sounded skeptical. So
> perhaps all who ordered should give them a call.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


> Gail Lucas <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Lee,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just joined the "Send-Lee-Hart-a-Battery" club. Salesman wasn't sure but
thought I was Either # eight or nine. Come on guys, maybe split one with a
friend!! It is a good cause for a good reason. It was $76.49 with free
shipping.

Mark Grasser

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 2:46 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed



> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> > Looks like the orders might be on hold. Apparently a bunch of random
> > people from all over the country, ordering batteries and sending them
> > to some guy in Minnesota looks very suspicious to them. I explained
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

943SC041710 is on its way. My way of saying thank you to the guy who
seems always available to help me.

The original batteries were removed from a commercial UPS system. They
were a bit small for my EV. You might keep your eyes out for others
that might become available. They are about the size commonly found
in garden tractors.





> Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I just joined the "Send-Lee-Hart-a-Battery" club. Salesman wasn't sure but
> > thought I was Either # eight or nine. Come on guys, maybe split one with a
> > friend!! It is a good cause for a good reason. It was $76.49 with free
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> storm connors wrote:
> > 943SC041710 is on its way. My way of saying thank you to the guy who
> > seems always available to help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,
My bank still shows my purchase as still "pending". Thinking that mine is
one of the suspended orders. I will be calling Monday morning to push it
through, and will send the order #.
By the way, you can call mine True Spirit or True Current, etc-Tom True



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > storm connors wrote:
> > > 943SC041710 is on its way. My way of saying thank you to the guy who
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Order number: 541JB041810

Another on it's way.

J. Burke
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100418/7b0fe9d6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

" Short Circus" " Serious Circuit" A few more
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Thos True" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, April 18, 2010 1:04 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed


> Lee,
> My bank still shows my purchase as still "pending". Thinking that mine is
> one of the suspended orders. I will be calling Monday morning to push it
> through, and will send the order #.
> By the way, you can call mine True Spirit or True Current, etc-Tom True
>
>


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> storm connors wrote:
> >> > 943SC041710 is on its way. My way of saying thank you to the guy who
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Lee,

I placed an order for two batteries from AtBatt (PS-12350x2) and will 
send you the Tracking No. when I receive it.

I've appreciated reading your solid advice over the years.

Good luck with this year's BEST event.

Peter



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Hi folks,
> >
> > Since 1996, BEST (Bridging Engineering Science and Teaching -- see
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Lee,

I placed an order for two batteries from AtBatt (PS-12350x2) and will 
send you the Tracking No. when I receive it.

I've appreciated reading your solid advice over the years.

Good luck with this year's BEST event.

Peter



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > Hi folks,
> >
> > Since 1996, BEST (Bridging Engineering Science and Teaching -- see
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, True Power works for me. -Tom True



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 4/18/2010 12:04 AM, Thos True wrote:
> > > Lee,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Lee

I don't think I sent you the order number for my battery:

356SS041610

Looks like you got a good response!

When my kids were in middle school I'd go in and teach about electric 
motors and have them build simple motors - couple paper clips, coil of 
wire, magnet, carbon D cell. (Why carbon? First off they are cheap, 
second they are current limited.) We built hundreds of them over the 
years; my wife teaches and still does it in her class. Maybe one of the 
few engineering experiences they had in school. Of course, as I would 
tell them, it's not so much about how to build a motor, as to how to 
troubleshoot, since not many would come up running right away. But we 
got every one to run by the end of class.

Of course what you are doing is on a whole different level - my hat is 
off to you!

- SteveS

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee;

Good luck and keep up the great work.
786DP041910.

Thanks;
Dennis 
Elsberry, MO 
http://www.evalbum.com/1366 

To the Optimist the glass is half full.
To the Pessimist the glass is half empty.
To the Engineer the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.




-----Original Message-----
From: Lee Hart [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, April 15, 2010 5:21 PM
To: EV list
Subject: [EVDL] BEST Batteries needed

Hi folks,

Since 1996, BEST (Bridging Engineering Science and Teaching -- see
www.bestoutreach.com) has been sponsoring electric car races for 4th-6th
grade students. BEST mentors students to invent, design, build and race
their own go-kart sized EVs!

Our big "race day" is coming up on May 15, 2010. It's in Becker MN,
about an hour west of Minneapolis / St. Paul MN. The event is free, so
please drop by if you're in the area.

But, we have a problem. We loan each team two 12v batteries for race
day, so every team has the same amount of "power" to keep it fair. But
more teams entered this year, and several of them have built two cars. 
So, we're short on batteries!

In the past, we have provided used 12v sealed lead-acid batteries. Storm
Connors very generously donated 24 used Dynasty UPS12-140 12v 35ah 28
lbs batteries, which covered all our racers last year. I put a 15 amp
circuit breaker on each battery, and tested them to be sure they could
deliver at least 15 amps for 1 hour (the length of our races).

But due to battery attrition and more cars racing, I'm 12 batteries
short! If anyone knows of a quick source of batteries of this size,
please contact me immediately! Race day is just a few weeks away.

BEST is a 501c charitable corporation, so donations are tax deductible. 
We do have some funds available, but not enough to buy new ones.

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.
-- 
Lee A. Hart | Ring the bells that still can ring
814 8th Ave N | Forget the perfect offering
Sartell MN 56377	| There is a crack in everything
leeahart earthlink.net	| That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen



_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,
I spoke with the folks at atbatt this morning, and my order (983TT041610) is
due to ship out this morning. I recommend that each person who ordered on
Friday should confirm shipping as they did place a hold on Friday pending
confirmation. -Tom

On Mon, Apr 19, 2010 at 7:42 AM, Pestka, Dennis J <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Lee;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes Lawrence, "Green" is good!-Tom

On Mon, Apr 19, 2010 at 10:12 AM, Harris, Lawrence <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Order # 516LH041910 - if you're naming them then how about 'VEVA verde' as
> > a small play on words.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Green Lightning?



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> > storm connors wrote:
> >> 943SC041710 is on its way. My way of saying thank you to the guy who
> >> seems always available to help me.
> ...


----------

